# Food Source Concerns: Organics, Monsanto, Hormones, Pesticides, etc.



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

For those of us with food concerns, I'm interested in information on sources for clean foods in Mexico. 

What do you know about typical farming and meat/dairy/egg production practices in Mexico?

Is it uncommon to find farmers who eschew chemical pesticides in crops and hormones and antibiotics in meat and dairy production? 

Has Monsanto made significant inroads with GMO crops in Mexico? 

Two of my English students (a married couple) have a farm in Michoacan where they grow everything organically, but they say they are unique amongst their neighbors. Does this (depressing) ratio represent your area as well?


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

To keep it simple, yes.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

There's organics from people that know what that means and organics from small farmers who can't afford chemicals. Local fruits and some veggies have a very good chance of being clean and if you buy at Walmart all bets are off.

I live surrounded by farmland and they spray everything here from mangos to watermellon and peppers. I know a few small farmers I can buy from but sometimes you have to go to big stores if you want to eat.

There is also a lot of local meat sold here that have been field grazers .... mostly cow and goat. Not easy to get the same cuts or taste as you would up north.

I had the idea GMO corn was for export but you won't find it in Mexican markets. Corn is grown anywhere there is a vacant patch land. Big US companies that raise berries around Lake Chapala spray I'm sure


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The food here is fresher and tastier than generally found in supermarkets in the USA.
Just shop, eat and enjoy.
Asking about clean food in Mexico or clean motels in Mexico is rather insulting. Mexicans are extremely clean. Do you clean the street in front of your home or business every day? Many do that here.
You have many pleasant surprises awaiting you in Mexico.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not being insulting or ignorant. I've lived in Mexico before, in Mexican homes, so I'm aware of the cleanliness of their homes and the rich flavors of the food.

When I say "clean foods," I'm not referring to washed foods v. dirty foods, but foods grown naturally without the use of GMO seeds, pesticides, herbicides, hormones and antibiotics. When I lived in Mexico previously, I was single and carefree. Now I'm married and have a husband and two children who have health problems associated with chemicals in food and unnatural foods, so it's important to know how hard it might be to find what I call clean (i.e. natural/wholesome) foods for my family. 

One of several reasons we're looking at relocating is the contamination of a huge percentage of the U.S. food supply by genetically modified seeds. I can get organics here (for a price, of course), but cross-contamination of crops has become so prevalent that it's becoming more and more difficult to know if your produce is what it's supposed to be. So my assumption is that Mexico's food supply is "cleaner" than the U.S. food supply, but I'm interested in knowing to what degree, and for how long. 



RVGRINGO said:


> The food here is fresher and tastier than generally found in supermarkets in the USA.
> Just shop, eat and enjoy.
> Asking about clean food in Mexico or clean motels in Mexico is rather insulting. Mexicans are extremely clean. Do you clean the street in front of your home or business every day? Many do that here.
> You have many pleasant surprises awaiting you in Mexico.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

sparks said:


> There's organics from people that know what that means and organics from small farmers who can't afford chemicals. Local fruits and some veggies have a very good chance of being clean and if you buy at Walmart all bets are off.
> 
> .....................
> 
> There is also a lot of local meat sold here that have been field grazers .... mostly cow and goat. Not easy to get the same cuts or taste as you would up north.


This is encouraging. Pastured meats and milk from pastured goats would be ideal! :clap2:


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

There is certainly a difference between clean foods and organic. When I was in China the common method of fertilization was still "night dirt" so anything here is better. However, we do disinfect all uncooked fruits & vegetables at our cooks insistence.
Also, there is a very growing focus on organics and a lot of farms springing up in our area. I believe that there is a weekly organic farmers market in San Miguel.
Even in Pozos there is a focus as the state and the ejido have a very large worm farm underway. Right now they are primarily sold to organic farmers but there is a project to convert them into a natural protein that can be added to the dried produce that feeds the animals during the dry season in lieu of chemical additives. The next project is to collect the runoff and create a liquid chemical free fertilizer.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

This article may interest you if you're not already aware of it. The link was posted on MexConnect and is relevant because produce imported from the US is common in some parts of Mexico.
How To I.D. Genetically Modified Food at the Supermarket « Kipnews | Kipnews.org | Knowledge is power
I haven't lived in the US for 30 years and was astonished to learn that genetically modified food products are actually on the market. I assumed the expats here were just fussy or trying to be trendy, but apparently it's a real concern.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

I hope all of you realize that ALL food is "genetically modified". It is called evolution. Bees and other insects are the culprits.

Now, whether or not it is artificially manipulated is another thing.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

makaloco said:


> This article may interest you if you're not already aware of it.


Do read the disclaimers at the bottom of that article saying that the code numbers are a myth .... meaning you can't tell


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> There is certainly a difference between clean foods and organic. When I was in China the common method of fertilization was still "night dirt" so anything here is better. However, we do disinfect all uncooked fruits & vegetables at our cooks insistence.
> Also, there is a very growing focus on organics and a lot of farms springing up in our area. I believe that there is a weekly organic farmers market in San Miguel.
> Even in Pozos there is a focus as the state and the ejido have a very large worm farm underway. Right now they are primarily sold to organic farmers but there is a project to convert them into a natural protein that can be added to the dried produce that feeds the animals during the dry season in lieu of chemical additives. The next project is to collect the runoff and create a liquid chemical free fertilizer.


In a suburb of Soledad a municipality beside San Luis Potosi the owners of market gardens have repeatedly been caught watering thier produce with black water they pump up from the easy to access covered sewer canals running throught the two cities here. Some of these covered black water sewer canals are 100 years old or more and made of stone blocks running along the old river floor which is now an expressway and they leak at times and spill out on the road. People here wash their produce in a disinfectant for washing produce or with either lemon juice or vinegar and water mix.

http://www.iwaponline.com/jwh/005/0329/0050329.pdf

Here is a good article on the problem.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, I saw that, too. It's still not mandatory in the U.S. to label GM foods, so very few do. 



sparks said:


> Do read the disclaimers at the bottom of that article saying that the code numbers are a myth .... meaning you can't tell


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

johnmex said:


> I hope all of you realize that ALL food is "genetically modified". It is called evolution. Bees and other insects are the culprits.
> 
> Now, whether or not it is artificially manipulated is another thing.


Here's some information on the results of artificial manipulation of crops: http://http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2011/12/13/gmo-crops-destroying-food-system.aspx


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> http://www.iwaponline.com/jwh/005/0329/0050329.pdf
> 
> Here is a good article on the problem.


Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

There is lots of vegetables grown hydoponically here in MX, and that industry is booming. Supermarkets carry a lot of their products, and they do cost a bit more. The advantage is that most are grown using good water, and with less pesticides used due to the enclosed environment they're grown in.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

The food industry in Mexico makes for a quite difficult effort in tracking the pedigree of fruits, vegetables, & meat. Even in the U.S., where the industry has been regulated to near extinction, it is oft times difficult to determine what is truly organic, what does free range actually mean, is it really "lite", etc. If one feels that their family's health and well being are absolutely dependent on such, one would be left with few options here, with growing your own being at the top of the list, but, even then, you can't be absolutely sure what your first year seed corn might have been soaked in.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

All foods, plant and animal, are manipulated and modified. They always have been, since the beginning of agriculture in what is now Iraq, some 7000 years ago. Before that, there weren't nearly as many people and they were hunter-gatherers, depending upon natural selection and random cross-pollination.

Such manipulation and modification does not make for food products that are not "clean". Perhaps the OP might have used different terminology; like "certified organic", for example.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> All foods, plant and animal, are manipulated and modified. They always have been, since the beginning of agriculture in what is now Iraq, some 7000 years ago. Before that, there weren't nearly as many people and they were hunter-gatherers, depending upon natural selection and random cross-pollination.
> 
> Such manipulation and modification does not make for food products that are not "clean". Perhaps the OP might have used different terminology; like "certified organic", for example.


Yes, I can see how it might be unclear as I phrased it. Amongst people I know online and in real life it's a common term used to describe organic (whether certified or not), non-GMO, clean growing/raising conditions, animal products from pastured animals, etc. Organic doesn't fully describe the kinds of practices I'm referring to (although it used to), because organic growers are now using Monsanto's and other companies' modified seeds and growing them in accordance with organic practices and calling them organic. 

Modern GM foods have little in common with previous manipulations. There's plenty of material out there to read for anybody interested. 

Genetic Engineering | Penn Integrated Studies

http://http://www.holistic.com/holistic/learning.nsf/0/01b2264aecdc096a87256a3b0001cff9?OpenDocument 

Monsanto's GMO Corn Linked To Organ Failure, Study Reveals


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

Don't forget this:

Children of the Corn: GMO Sterility and Spermicides | Truth is Treason

Those bad, bad people.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> Don't forget this:
> 
> Children of the Corn: GMO Sterility and Spermicides | Truth is Treason
> 
> Those bad, bad people.


"Bad" is a bit charitable on your part, IMO.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Here in Tequisquiapan, QRO spraying is common for those who can 'afford' it. Unfortunately, many of those those unsprayed crops get contaminated as the spray gets carried via our windy weather. Chemical fertilizers are the norm for many produce fields. I worked on a certified organic farm in NC in my 'previous life' and although it's not a guarantee, choosing produce that doesn't look 'perfect', or isn't oddly over-sized is a good start. Organic produce is inevitably going to have some pesty issues and the skins do not have that perfect unmarred coloration that looks like they just popped off the television screen. Always wash produce before eating, and as you have health issues with the chemicals, at least stay away from the "no-no list" of those produce items where the pesticides are unable to be washed off (ie platanos). I use small amount of GSE (grapefruit seed extract), food grade hydrogen peroxide (or bleach if I have to) in a tub of water. When I run out I'll start making colloidal silver to wash my produce. I find as well, that the produce seems to keep better once cleaned. Our solution to the produce issue has been to grow our own. I purchased some organic, heirloom and non GMO seeds when I was in the US and we are beginning our gardens as I write. We use calidra (lime) and fertilizer from our own sheep and chickens (they graze wild grass land) to amend the soil. If you have the space to grow your own veges, even in large pots, would be a great project for your children as well. Good health to you and yours.


----------



## fazervision (Jan 28, 2012)

I live in alabama and the cotton here is often sprayed from airplanes and it is a lot. So I personally do not buy food with cotton seed oil on it or in it. peanuts et al. seem to all have it on the lable and many other foods too. I think spraying occurs from Texas to Georgia so ....! faz


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you for your good wishes and the information.

I consider growing most of one's own produce to be ideal, too, if possible. So far my husband's health and my work schedule, along with homeschooling our kids and everything else that goes on in family life (choir, basketball, church, birthday parties, etc., etc.) have kept us from making a solid effort here, beyond summer tomatoes and snap peas (yummmmm!). Living on a property of sufficient size to do some substantial gardening if/when we move to Mexico would be a dream come true. Throw in a milk goat and some hens, and we'd be in hog heaven.

We're GSE and h20 fans at our house, too. We wash everything, organic or not, considering not just pesticides, but also the number of hands that might touch our food in the various stages of transportation. 

That's great that you plan to make your own colloidal silver! I assume you know how to make the variety that doesn't turn you gray? We had a friend who made her own and used it daily, and she really was a bit ashy looking. We buy ours from this company: Colloidal Silver | Colloidal Minerals | Purest Colloids



itnavell said:


> Here in Tequisquiapan, QRO spraying is common for those who can 'afford' it. Unfortunately, many of those those unsprayed crops get contaminated as the spray gets carried via our windy weather. Chemical fertilizers are the norm for many produce fields. I worked on a certified organic farm in NC in my 'previous life' and although it's not a guarantee, choosing produce that doesn't look 'perfect', or isn't oddly over-sized is a good start. Organic produce is inevitably going to have some pesty issues and the skins do not have that perfect unmarred coloration that looks like they just popped off the television screen. Always wash produce before eating, and as you have health issues with the chemicals, at least stay away from the "no-no list" of those produce items where the pesticides are unable to be washed off (ie platanos). I use small amount of GSE (grapefruit seed extract), food grade hydrogen peroxide (or bleach if I have to) in a tub of water. When I run out I'll start making colloidal silver to wash my produce. I find as well, that the produce seems to keep better once cleaned. Our solution to the produce issue has been to grow our own. I purchased some organic, heirloom and non GMO seeds when I was in the US and we are beginning our gardens as I write. We use calidra (lime) and fertilizer from our own sheep and chickens (they graze wild grass land) to amend the soil. If you have the space to grow your own veges, even in large pots, would be a great project for your children as well. Good health to you and yours.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Hopefully you will find your lives slowing down a bit when you live in Mexico. It's one of the things I love most about living here. I read, I garden. I take walks. We're not well to do by any means, but by living simply, our lives are abundant. Sounds like we'd get along just lovely. Jose and I have chickens here at the house. The eggs have those amazing orange yolks and they taste heavenly... some nubian goats are in our future plans. I want to make and sell goat's cheese and yogurt some day. 

I'm not sure how one would make a variety of colloidal silver that won't turn you blue. My understanding is that one must use it very sparingly... seems that those that turn color use too much internally. I'd love more info if you have some. Feel free to private msg me.


----------



## fazervision (Jan 28, 2012)

itnavell said:


> Hopefully you will find your lives slowing down a bit when you live in Mexico. It's one of the things I love most about living here. I read, I garden. I take walks. We're not well to do by any means, but by living simply, our lives are abundant. Sounds like we'd get along just lovely. Jose and I have chickens here at the house. The eggs have those amazing orange yolks and they taste heavenly... some nubian goats are in our future plans. I want to make and sell goat's cheese and yogurt some day.
> 
> I'm not sure how one would make a variety of colloidal silver that won't turn you blue. My understanding is that one must use it very sparingly... seems that those that turn color use too much internally. I'd love more info if you have some. Feel free to private msg me.


Itnav, your warning about taking colod Slvr is a good one. Silver is a heavy metal and accumulates in the body. It is also toxic' the toxicity of it is what makes it a good antiseptic; it is outstandind for killing topical infections because of that, but it is not good AT ALL to take it internally. The ashen look you mentioned is and indication of accumulation of something in the body. Healthy bodies have color. Rosy cheeks indicate good circulation and good health. If a lot of the col slv turns one blue then a little is turning you a little blue but not noticable untill enough of it accumulates to start showing. My advise [and I don't give it lightly] is to stop taking it completely and began taking blood cleansing herd tea and hope to get it all out of your system while /if you can. fazervision


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

No worries fazervision, and thank you for your concern. I agree with your take on colloidal silver and I use it only as an external antiseptic and for cleaning fruits and veges. I'm not much into the idea of becoming a smurf! Interesting tidbit... the ancient Romans utilized silver urns for storing water as they understood it killed the bacteria. That being said, a good clean lifestyle and a cleanse a couple times a year has kept me wonderfully healthy. Common sense and all things in moderation!


----------



## fazervision (Jan 28, 2012)

itnav sorry it was Debmar's friend that turned ashy, Deb also used " had " a friend so Iguess it is just advise for anyone that does not know how to use it. faz


"That's great that you plan to make your own colloidal silver! I assume you know how to make the variety that doesn't turn you gray? We had a friend who made her own and used it daily, and she really was a bit ashy looking. We buy ours from this company: Colloidal Silver | Colloidal Minerals | Purest Colloids"


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

itnavell said:


> Hopefully you will find your lives slowing down a bit when you live in Mexico. It's one of the things I love most about living here. I read, I garden. I take walks. We're not well to do by any means, but by living simply, our lives are abundant. Sounds like we'd get along just lovely. Jose and I have chickens here at the house. The eggs have those amazing orange yolks and they taste heavenly... some nubian goats are in our future plans. I want to make and sell goat's cheese and yogurt some day.
> 
> I'm not sure how one would make a variety of colloidal silver that won't turn you blue. My understanding is that one must use it very sparingly... seems that those that turn color use too much internally. I'd love more info if you have some. Feel free to private msg me.


It's funny, because I find myself trying to work out whether or not there will be kids' basketball and choir and such wherever we end up, and then realize we would be rebuilding much of the busyness of our lives here if we duplicate our current schedule.  I do want my kids to have a good variety of activities, but definitely want and need a more relaxed lifestyle. I suppose part of it is just the stage we're in; our kids are 11 and 7. 

This link Colloidal Silver - MesoSilver™ by Purest Colloids + Risk Free Trial has details about the difference between colloidal and ionic silver. Most people are consuming ionic silver, which accounts for the argyria condition that discolors the skin. I don't take colloidal silver consistently, but have used it internally plenty of times on ear infections, bronchitis, conjunctivitis and strep throat. It works beautifully, and no side effects.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

fazervision said:


> itnav sorry it was Debmar's friend that turned ashy, Deb also used " had " a friend so Iguess it is just advise for anyone that does not know how to use it. faz
> 
> 
> "That's great that you plan to make your own colloidal silver! I assume you know how to make the variety that doesn't turn you gray? We had a friend who made her own and used it daily, and she really was a bit ashy looking. We buy ours from this company: Colloidal Silver | Colloidal Minerals | Purest Colloids"


My use of the past tense doesn't refer to her demise, but to the fact that I haven't seen her for years and am not in touch with her. I suppose we're still friends, but not close.


----------



## fazervision (Jan 28, 2012)

Deb I was ambigious but I meant that you did not know how she got on since then so it was not something to go on about. I hope she is doing well. faz


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

No worries, Faz. I just didn't want to make her out to be dead. LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

I dunno - it does look kind of nice, in a different sort of way..... here's Papa Smurf in real life.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> I dunno - it does look kind of nice, in a different sort of way..... here's Papa Smurf in real life.


Bwa ha ha ha! :spit: But not a trace of infection in his body!


----------



## fazervision (Jan 28, 2012)

dern that man looks a lot like my greatgreat granddad. I never thought he might be a smurf. faz


----------

